# First Time Shepherd Owner



## MerDeNoms (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm looking to bring a Shepherd into my home. I have a house with fenced yard, which should be sufficient for exercise (Of course walks and fetch as well), but here's my question:

I obviously don't want one from a backyard breeder, but do I go with a pup from a reputable breeder, or would it be wiser...As I'm a first timer...To adopt an older dog from a rescue? I don't know if there would be more of a bond shared if I got one at a younger age? Or if getting one thats a couple years old and through the puppy phase would be easier on me?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

welcome puppies are cute but yep that puppy phase can be a royal pain in the butt.

I'm all for rescue and the plus with you is you have a fenced yard which most rescues require.

There are gsd rescues of ALL ages, just have to look around .

An older dog / puppy from a rescue should be thoroughly evaluated so you have a pretty good idea of what your getting. 

I have no problem buying from a breeder either, the majority of my dogs have been purchased but I have rescued as well.

If your interested in rescue, maybe make a separate post asking about possible rescues available in your area..Check the rescue section here as well. Petfinder usually has alot of rescues listed in specific areas.

Good luck with your search


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

The nice thing about an older rescue too, is you have a pretty good idea of what you're going to get. Pups change so much and they are really so much hard work. Worth it, and it's fun to have a pup, but there are definitely some advantages to getting an older dog.

Best of luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get a puppy. you'll learn as you go. it's not hard.
with training, socializing and consistency you're 
going to have a well trained, socialized dog. stay
on this forum because all of us except for 2 hand
fulls are whiperers extraordinere.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I got my GSD at 14 months and she was really a handful...in fact still is..I don't think ,for me, a puppy is something I would want to deal with...But OMG they are so cute..
good luck in your venture..Keep us posted...jan


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

MerDeNoms said:


> I'm looking to bring a Shepherd into my home. I have a house with fenced yard, which should be sufficient for exercise (Of course walks and fetch as well), but here's my question:
> 
> I obviously don't want one from a backyard breeder, but do I go with a pup from a reputable breeder, or would it be wiser...As I'm a first timer...To adopt an older dog from a rescue? I don't know if there would be more of a bond shared if I got one at a younger age? Or if getting one thats a couple years old and through the puppy phase would be easier on me?


I would say get a puppy if you feel you have the time to properly care for it. Puppies are a ton of work, but they are very rewarding, fun, and, obviously, adorable.

Just remember, if you get an eight week old puppy, it will only be able to go three or four hours at a time without having to go out. This means that, if you can't come home _at least_ once during the work day (or have someone come for you), a puppy probably isn't for you. The puppy will also probably be waking you up two or three times a night for the first few weeks to take it out. If those aren't things you are able to deal with, an adult dog or slightly older pup is probably your best bet.

If you do get a puppy, there are millions of resources online that can help you out with training, house-breaking, picking a good food, what toys to get, etc. When I bought my Boxer puppy I had never owned a dog before and he turned into an amazing dog. You learn a lot from basic experience and the rest you can pick up online or from friends who own dogs.

I will note that having a fenced in yard won't guarantee exercise. Dogs are pretty lazy if left alone. Before I got my second dog, if I left my Boxer at home alone all he would do is sleep by the door until I got home, at which point he would get super excited and immediately want to play.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If you get a pup from a breeder, PLEASE get references! This is my first pup from a reputable breeder, and what a difference it makes!! Although my previous boy was OK, I had issues with a local breeder with my female. Take your time to find a good one. No fun dealing with aggression issues for the life of the dog!


----------



## Jrnabors (Sep 7, 2012)

Some people say if you get a rescue you are getting other people's problems. If you get a puppy, you'll have your OWN problems, so it's going to be a wash with that. Rescues are cheaper than a puppy from a reputable breeder. The advantage of a rescue is that it is over the puppy stage and possibly has had basic training. The advantage of a breeder is being able to get exactly the kind of dog you want. If you go with a breeder, make sure you get what you want. If you want a lot of work but a dog that can do things, get a working dog. If you want a companion dog that is easy going, do not get a working dog. My wife said she hated our puppy yesterday, and she and our son are the ones who begged me to get her, so that's just an example of the headache a puppy will bring. The amount of work required of a GSD puppy is substantial.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have had both - rescued GSD adults and puppies, both as fosters/adoptees and my own dog (current). The bond with my rescued adult male GSD was incredible and he was five years old when I adopted him. I will always refer to him as a "heart dog". I lost him after fifteen months to an unexpected tumor. My senior female was already eleven years old when I adopted her and she was just with me for six months before she passed away. The two puppies that I fostered for a GSD rescue bonded very quickly with me as well. Both were adopted quickly, spending about two to three weeks with me before they left for their new homes.

In all of my pull/foster/adopt experiences, I have never seen a dog that did not bond with me. The dogs have been different breeds and different ages. The capacity of a dog to love and move forward with their lives is truly remarkable.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

MerDeNoms said:


> I obviously don't want one from a backyard breeder, but do I go with a pup from a reputable breeder, or would it be wiser...As I'm a first timer...To adopt an older dog from a rescue? I don't know if there would be more of a bond shared if I got one at a younger age? Or if getting one thats a couple years old and through the puppy phase would be easier on me?


I apologize for coming to this thread a bit late. I think both would be rewarding. I rescued Aero from a German Shepherd rescue 2.5 years ago, and we've bonded VERY well. And then, I picked up a puppy companion for Aero 3 days ago (Craigslist, but the guy's story checked out). The puppy already seems to be a lot of work, but like others are saying, it can be rewarding, and they will ultimately bond to you.

I would say to get an older dog if you want better predictability (and don't want your house destroyed when you're not home). Aero doesn't chew my belongings, is house trained, and gets along with my cat just fine. Maximilian? He's still learning (and he's only 3 mo).


----------

